# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 160Lts AGA and CBAP 2004!



## paulo gatti (May 22, 2004)

My plante aquarium,

160Lts








*CBAP*




























maiores detalhes:
http://forum.aquabahia.com.br/viewtopic.php?t=254


----------



## paulo gatti (May 22, 2004)

My plante aquarium,

160Lts








*CBAP*




























maiores detalhes:
http://forum.aquabahia.com.br/viewtopic.php?t=254


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Very nice, beautiful discus


----------



## sledziu (Oct 17, 2003)

The tank look wery good. I'm really yealous on that orange discus they are beautiful. If I can sugest move the big sword plant to the right back corner behaind the other plants. Now the plant is so big and in front of the tank that my eyes are focus on the sword, and not on the whole aquascape. In place of that sword leave the plant that is now in front of him. My secon sugestion is to remowe the elocharis frome central front of tank and in place of it leawe the plant that is in on his right side(i can't realy sea is't glossostigma) That moves shoud ad deapth to the whole tank and improve the aquascape


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

Congratulations Paulo,very nice


----------

